# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Propagaçao de Euphylia?

## Hugo Oliveira

Viva, 

Hoje para meu espanto tinha em cima duma pequena montipora umas cabeças bem pequenas de euphylia, que se encotra proxima, mas nao de forma a tocar-lhe, ja tinha visto este comportamento noutros aquarios, o que aconteceu é que a euphylia libertou ou soltou uns minimos fragmentos que suponho ser uma forma natural de propagaçao.
Agora se vou conseguir vingar as 2 minis é que vamos la ver o que vai dar. fica a foto mais zoom que consegui, lembro que o tamanha é de uma cabeça de alfinete.

Abraços :SbOk2:

----------

